# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  egg white + oatmeal pancake

## Rockin Z28

learned this one from the owner of my gym and its pretty good as long as you use the butter pam and sugar free syrup..very simple blend the oatmeal and egg whites into a fine batter..spray on the pam..sear until finished then pour on some sugar free syrup..tastes surprisingly realistic with a good protein carb mix

----------


## Pocketbattleship2B

That sound good.About how long does it take to cook them?

----------


## FireGuy

Make em all the time! Throw in a lil protein powder as well to add some more flavor if needed.

----------


## chitownhoker

im three weeks out and I LOVE MY HIGH CARB days when i get to eat like 4 of these pancakes....no butter, or sf syrup, but i do get to use splenda

----------


## BrunkerVic

yum. maybe with some fresh strawberries on top

----------


## slyced

What ratio of egg whites to grams oatmeal are you guys using?

----------


## desizon

> What ratio of egg whites to grams oatmeal are you guys using?


You should just look for the consistency bro.

----------


## Kawigirl

I use 2 oz of oatmeal to 8 egg whites. or reduce egg whites to 6 and add 1/4 cup of cottage cheese to make it more moist. Than some cinnamon or nutmeg....a bit of sweetner and blend.

----------


## EASTCOASTKID

love them
1 cup steel oats
1 cup egg whites
1/4 cup of craisons
YUM YUM YUM

----------


## VegasRenegade

OK dumb question do you cook the oatmeal first?

----------


## VegasRenegade

Ok to hungry to wait so I cooked the oatmeal

.5 cup oatmeal
1 scoop protien (cookies and cream)
1 tbs wheatgerm
1 tbs wheat bran
.5 cup egg white

blend in blender

Cook as long as you dare before fliping cook again.

sprinkle splinda brown suger

very good hard to get cake firm enough. Maybe you don't cook oatmeal first

----------


## EASTCOASTKID

no dont cook oatmeal.....

----------


## VegasRenegade

ok that makes more since now that I tried it the other way.

Still it was pretty good.

----------


## csavage0

I do it this way and it takes just like a pancake vs french toast. 2 cups oats, 2 tbsp vanilla extract, .5 cup sweet and low, cinnamon, 1 cup no sugar added apple sauce, 1 scoop unflavored whey isolate. 

makes 4 pancake
each contains
207 kcal
2.6 g fat
27.8 g carb
4 g fiber
1.5 sugar
18 g protein. 

yummmmy

I used to just do the egg whites and oats this is much more fluffy and swear it tast just like real pancakes

----------


## RaginCajun

i do 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon, 2 egg whites, 1/2 teaspoon baking powder, scoop of protein powder, a lil water, and either blackberries/blueberries. some times use splenda instead of protein powder.

----------


## mustang331

half of cup of sweet and low?? Really??




> I do it this way and it takes just like a pancake vs french toast. 2 cups oats, 2 tbsp vanilla extract, .5 cup sweet and low, cinnamon, 1 cup no sugar added apple sauce, 1 scoop unflavored whey isolate. 
> 
> makes 4 pancake
> each contains
> 207 kcal
> 2.6 g fat
> 27.8 g carb
> 4 g fiber
> 1.5 sugar
> ...

----------


## csavage0

> half of cup of sweet and low?? Really??


yea i'm kind of extreme lol.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Ever since I saw Baseline's pancake photos ( in his Transformation challenge thread)....I have been salivating over the thought of "legal" pancakes.....

went shopping and got all of the above ingredients from everyone's recipes....THANKS!

----------


## stack_it

Gonna give these a try soon. Does everyone who puts protein in use unflavored or have any of you tried flavored wheys with good results?

----------

